# Missouri Cider and Dr. Struve's Mineral Waters



## annie44 (May 12, 2008)

A couple new bottles in my collection - the  bottle on the right is a half pint Dr. Struve's Mineral Waters - I love the nice lime green color.  Pictured next to a Saratoga Seltzer Water.


----------



## annie44 (May 12, 2008)

Next is a Green and Clark Missouri Cider - don't know why, but I always wanted one of these.


----------



## woody (May 12, 2008)

You've got a nice collection of mineral water bottles started.


----------



## annie44 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, Woody.  Here's another half pint Saratoga that I picked up recently.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 12, 2008)

Hey Cindy,...Vr cool bottles, especially love the cider. Okay I've a question for you,...The half pint saratoga. There's one at a local shop that I've been pining away for (pun intended)[] but just for the heck of it, what would you say for ballpark price?...It's sort of a lockport green/emerald green in color and in real good shape,..shiny and no issues.....just wondered what you thought. Thanks,      Joe


----------



## annie44 (May 13, 2008)

Joe,
 Do you know what the embossing is on the bottle?  The most common half pints are probably the Hanbury Smith bottles - they are less expensive and come in a wide range of great colors.  If it is a Patterson and Brezeau it is more scarce and more $$.  If it is something else that I don't have then I want it!!!!  I'll try to give you a ballpark price once you let me know what it is....

 Cindy


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 13, 2008)

Cindy,.........I'll be sure and check it out better next time I'm there. (frequently)[]...I love their shape and form and color(s)...                                                  Thanks.           Joe


----------

